# Tuite Kumite



## Makalakumu (Aug 27, 2007)

How does your dojo practice your tuite techniques in kumite?  Do you ever get to the point where you free spar?  If so, how so?


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Aug 27, 2007)

Tuite being used in jiyu kumite can get dangerous real fast I would say more like Yakusoku kumite would be better.


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 27, 2007)

Does the lack of free sparring hinder one's development of tuite?  Or are the safer, more regimented exercises good enough?


----------



## chinto (Aug 28, 2007)

Brandon Fisher said:


> Tuite being used in jiyu kumite can get dangerous real fast I would say more like Yakusoku kumite would be better.


 
ya I think I agree, if you dont have really good controle it would get very dangerous very very fast!  Yakusoku kumite would be better, or posibly say 1/2 speed or so very controled free sparring. ..


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Aug 28, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Does the lack of free sparring hinder one's development of tuite? Or are the safer, more regimented exercises good enough?


I don't think it hinders the development I mean never used it in kumite and yet now I can react to a expected attack but it took a lot and I mean a lot repetition and building slow to fast to get that way.


----------



## stoneheart (Aug 28, 2007)

We do allow full locks and takedowns during jiyu kumite for brown belt and above.  You are expected to take care of yourself by tapping when needed.

Pressure point and nerve strikes are never allowed on a fellow student although they are taught as part of the curriculum.


----------



## chinto (Aug 29, 2007)

stoneheart said:


> We do allow full locks and takedowns during jiyu kumite for brown belt and above. You are expected to take care of yourself by tapping when needed.
> 
> Pressure point and nerve strikes are never allowed on a fellow student although they are taught as part of the curriculum.


 

there are times that we also allow such things, again for brown belts and above... but it is very much expected that you will use controle and take care of your partner and yourself....  still gota be carefull!


----------

